# thank you all



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

as this year is heading to a close i would like to say a personal thank you to all of you for being a great and wonderful support to myself and to each other

through the journey of infertility i found the only people that could really understand were those that have been there themselves that is why sites like this are so important

i for one have through this experience and site made real, true, life long friends and that is something that was very unexpected when this rollercoaster started

THANK YOU


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Aw Kara,   a big thank you right back to you and everyone. You are a rock. It is great that this year see's and end to the looping the loops on your rollercoaster and as we get through the first few months of 2010 you will hold your treasure in your arms


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

crikey your'll have me crying in a minute lol.....hormonal i think


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara you message brought tears to my eyes now pix has as well.

kara you are an inspiration to us all. that if we keep trying we will get our dream. 

thank you to you and everyone on here who has also given me great advice, support, and friendship.


look forward to sharing my journey with you all in 2010.

 that it will be our year.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

bet you're getting through more tissues than usual!

Queenie 2010 is as close as our dreams becoming reality. We will walk the road together and one by one reach our destination with a completed family


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i'm gonna run out of tissues at this rate 

well i'm with you pix.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

oh I know Queenie   thanks


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

what are we like girls

hope 2010 is the year for you all. stay strong and listen to your heart


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

really hope 2010 is your year ladies theres going to a few babys born and lots of pregnancies to  you think theres been at least 6 of us of meets pregnant or with baby so theres going to be more


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

What a lovely post Kara and a lovely thread 
I am so thankful to have found FFs and to have met so many of you this year. This was a really difficult journey on my own but the support and friendships of this forum has been wonderful.  
I hope and   that 2010 will bring happiness for you all 
x


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

I am jumping on the bandwagon here and wanted to say a huge THANKYOU to everyone here who has helped to provide this wonderful service to everyone and anyone who need help advice and support during one of the most difficult times in your life.

A super special thank you to Kara for all her millions of hours she has spent comforting, advising and supporting everyone who is undergoing tx and for relentlessly campaigning for the future ivf treatments that we should all be entitled too. 

I dont know what I would have done without my friends here, you have all made a very difficult journey so much easier knowing that you are there beside me.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh here the tears come again lol

im glad you girls like this thread.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

only just seen this.. just wanted to agree with what has already been said.. support is invaluable and its available in bucket loads from Kara and the rest of you wonderful ladies

i never thought this time 2 years ago we could ever be as happy as what we are right now waiting for our princess.... i know its not the conventional way we thought we would be Mammy and Daddy but hey who wants normal !!  

Love you all xxxx MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------

